# Lubion Painful?



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have started having Lubion injections for the past few days after my FET last Thursday. 

Does anyone else think it really painful ? my stomach is hurting afterwards and It actually hurt while it was going in, I could feel the liquid going in.  And it still hurts now I’m panicking I’ve done it wrong or the solution was cold.


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

I used Prolutex, which I believe is the same. I found them incredibly painful coupled with Clexane so switched to Prontogest for the next cycle as I couldn’t face doing them again. 
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------

